# French Bulldogs



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey, i'm going to be getting a french bulldog soon, well hopefully soon, within the year for sure. I've been doing research but I'd like to hear from actual owners. Is there anything you can tell me? Training ideas? Are they difficult to housebreak? She will be on the raw diet by the way, and I want a female. I'd love to hear anything about the breed/advice/anything please!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

AveryandAudrey said:


> Hey, i'm going to be getting a french bulldog soon, well hopefully soon, within the year for sure. I've been doing research but I'd like to hear from actual owners. Is there anything you can tell me? Training ideas? Are they difficult to housebreak? She will be on the raw diet by the way, and I want a female. I'd love to hear anything about the breed/advice/anything please!


Im not an owner, but my Mum and Dad have 2, and I helped housebreak, train and raise Hub(Dad's 3 year old) and have been active in helping with Jazzy(Mum's 7 month old) from a distance.

Lets see...what can I say.....They are stubborn, strong willed, head strong, loyal...when they want to be, and can be moody as hell!!LOL
Hubbers wasnt hard to house break at all....Jazzy has been...well a challenge. Hubbers was raised in a RV where we could just hop right outside and have him somewhere that he could go potty at...My parents, with Jazzy, are in an upstairs apartment, it takes them about 5 min to get them to the pet area. So she is potty broke to potty-pads...she, NOW, does VERY well on them....but it took her to be about 4.5months old! ;-) (But in my experience most boys are easier to house break no matter the breed!)
As far as training....you have to make it fun, while still keeping them focused...meaning it needs to be fun without being TOO fun!!LOL But while that IS VERY much so the case...well you have to make it their idea to work! ;-) Jazzy has been, by FAR, easier to train then Hubbers...he was quick to learn until he was about 6 months old...then he got bored and stopped wanting to learn at all(YES, that WAS mostly my Dad and Brother's faults for spoiling him...but also his personality!) Jazzy on the other hand is ALWAYS willing to learn...she ADORES my Mum and will do ANYTHING for her and I! :-D

I have noticed that they ARE definitely one people dogs...they can like/love others......but they have that ONE special person that they ADORE who is THEIR person!! Hubber's is my Dad(even though he was bought for my Mum) and Jazzy's is my Mum, Hub is also very much so a person's dog, while Jazzy can be happy with other dogs as much as with people! 

And of course.......now for the pictures!!!:-D

Jazzy:









Me and Hubbers:









Jazzy:









The 2 of them:









Mr. Man:










I love my little sister!!










He REALLY wanted my cookie dough!!LOL (Did NOT get it though!hehe)










LOVE HER!!










She loves her Rhett!!




















BAHAHHA...and sorry for the over load of pictures....I love my little brother and sister!!LOL

And Im sure Ill have more to add...but I cant remember it all right now!


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

I can't offer much, as I'm not an owner and haven't ever trained any.. but I did live with a pair of Frenchies for several months and I fell in love with them! They are absolute comedians and had me laughing out loud almost daily. They can be pretty high-energy.. and I hope you don't mind snoring.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

CoverTune said:


> I can't offer much, as I'm not an owner and haven't ever trained any.. but I did live with a pair of Frenchies for several months and I fell in love with them! They are absolute comedians and had me laughing out loud almost daily. They can be pretty high-energy.. and I hope you don't mind snoring.


Yes, the snoring can get to some!!LOL :lol:
My dad will complain about it if/when he hears them, my Mum and I laugh....cause he is a SUPER loud snorer!!!LOL

And as far as high energy....some yes, some no not at all!haha. Jazzy is TOTALLY a bouncy rubber ball full of energy....Hubbers, hmmmm.....well he is more of a concrete chunk!!hahahhaha


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Talk to Meggels and Frogdog. They both own frenchies


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you guys for the input. And those pics are too cute! Thanks for the tip dude and bucks mama.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

It tends to vary from dog to dog, as I can see in this thread already lol. 

I think in my experience, females tend to be higher energy than males, who tend to be more laid back and chill. 

Murph isn't really a one person dog at all, he is a social whore. I've seen maybe a FEW small examples of where he showed he was somewhat attached to me as his person LOL. They are very friendly dogs, total comedians, cuddle bugs, life of the party. He is a local celebrity at this point, because he goes to stores (dog and cat boutiques) to work with me, and people know him and flock to him.

They tend to be good with kids. You NEED to socialize them early in life and A LOT. No such thing as too much. Otherwise they can become dog aggressive. 

They are stubborn, thick headed little bastards. Murph is not very obedient, but he makes up for it by being so well behaved naturally. I've worked on furthering his training, it's a work in progress at 2.5 years old. He just stares at the treat and sigh's while I'm asking him to do things. 


You need to be very careful in heat and humidity, they overheat SO easily. It can happen within minutes. I've seen it happen first hand and have had to rush dogs to the emergency vet in wet towels, and it is terrifying. I think better safe than sorry, and Murph spends the majority of his time in the AC in the summer, which seems to be fine by him, he's not much of an outside dog. Some do love the outdoors. I showed one named Irma who was a complete spitfire. One time in the spring I brought her and my hound to the dog park and she was haulin ass around this HUGE enclosed park with all the big dogs chasin after her, she had a huge frenchie smile on her face. Murph on the other hand had no use for the dog park, and in social settings, he hits up the owners of dogs rather than wanting to socialize with other dogs. He is a dream with kids, he sits so politely while they just pet him. 

They are BIG dogs in little bodies, and they have no idea there's a difference. They are rarely afraid of anyone or anything, Murph has tried to start crap with a 100lb german shepherd, and he bosses around my mom's 70lb boxer who is usually very dominant. 



They are not an easy breed to own. They are high maintenance and you need to be careful with their health. But, I love Murph so much, and he brings so much joy and so many smiles to my life on a daily basis.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

My brother has a male frenchie he is 8 months old and he is so adorable. My brother has not really struggled housebreaking him and he loves my dog Barney. IMHO his dog is a bit overweight I cannot even feel his ribs at all. He also was warned about exercising them to much especially in the warm weather. I know it was recommended that he has to have surgery because he has a very smooshed nose in comparison to other frenchies. I think he is a joy to be around I love when you pick him up he lays on his back and his lips form the silliest grin.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Where are you located? I know a lot of great breeders on the east coast and would be happy to recommend some to you if you are over this way 



And for fun, my friend who breeds and shows frenchies (well, I have several in the frenchie world lol), posted this pic the other day. Both dogs are actually puppies, but the little fawn is only 8 weeks old, that's why the brindle looks huge. But this picture makes me giggle whenever I look at it.

I feel like this also describes frenchies in so many ways, a picture is worth a 1000 words lol...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

the smush faced dogs snore...

however, you can get them examined by a vet and if the nares are too narrow, they can easily be roto rootered....my pug, who is similar to a frenchie.....had nostrils that barely got air into him, so consequently, he is barrel chested.....

anyway, simple inexpensive surgery fixes it and slows down the snoring.

also helps with ability to exercise.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

meggels said:


> It tends to vary from dog to dog, as I can see in this thread already lol.
> 
> I think in my experience, females tend to be higher energy than males, who tend to be more laid back and chill.
> 
> ...




Aww He is SOOO cute I love the pics! That is pretty much what I read about them being stubborn and clownish funny. The stubborn I'm used to with my shar-pei and she is also high maintenance due to the wrinkles so I think I'm up for the challenge or the french bulldog. Her name will be Holly by the way. 
And the heatstroke I know is an issue because I live in a hot city but my dogs dont really play outside except for when I take them out, but they never stay out without me. So monitoring Holly with the heat wouldn't be a problem. I'm a little over paranoid with leaving my dogs outside because my chi is tiny and can sneak through microscopic spaces and my pei is a pei and allergic to every plant/weed/bush/tree/shrub/bug/grass/ around. 
I do train dogs as a side job. I just finished training a little dachshund puppy basic obedience and socialization. So thats important to me from young puppy hood.
I have a couple more questions, Do they generally like water? Do they have much of a prey drive? I figure if Holly meets my rat and guinea pig young and grows up with them she will be ok. My mom has 2 cats so I'll let her meet them as well as eventually I will want a cat again of my own.

And I'm in West Texas, breeder recommendations would be great!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Ya I've read they get overweight pretty easy but I think with the raw diet, my girl should do good. My other dogs are in great shape. Its funny how the vet hates the raw diet yet says my dogs are great looking and healthy. 
Your bro's frenchie is cute!

And oh thats so cute the puppies! lol


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

AveryandAudrey said:


> Aww He is SOOO cute I love the pics! That is pretty much what I read about them being stubborn and clownish funny. The stubborn I'm used to with my shar-pei and she is also high maintenance due to the wrinkles so I think I'm up for the challenge or the french bulldog. Her name will be Holly by the way.
> And the heatstroke I know is an issue because I live in a hot city but my dogs dont really play outside except for when I take them out, but they never stay out without me. So monitoring Holly with the heat wouldn't be a problem. I'm a little over paranoid with leaving my dogs outside because my chi is tiny and can sneak through microscopic spaces and my pei is a pei and allergic to every plant/weed/bush/tree/shrub/bug/grass/ around.
> I do train dogs as a side job. I just finished training a little dachshund puppy basic obedience and socialization. So thats important to me from young puppy hood.
> I have a couple more questions, Do they generally like water? Do they have much of a prey drive? I figure if Holly meets my rat and guinea pig young and grows up with them she will be ok. My mom has 2 cats so I'll let her meet them as well as eventually I will want a cat again of my own.
> ...


Both Jazzy and Hubbers LOVE the ocean...when its their idea!!LOL :tongue: 
(They will dive right in when THEY want to....hide from it when they dont! HAHA)
They are both AMAZING with baths...have always been, both were started in the kitchen sink, and now both get SUPER excited when they go to self-serve bath!!:thumb:

As for Prey drive, well Jazzy is still a puppy..so never to be trusted around anything smaller then her, or anything that has quick movements that "tease" her!
Hub...well he had a bad experience with a hamster when he was little-well bad for my sister's hamster!:sad: 
But they are both AMAZING with my Mum's cat, Hubbers and Boots are left loose in the house when ever everyone leaves and there has never been a scuffle or anything since he was about 10 months old. Now when he was younger him and Boots use to go round and round....but only as long as Boots would allow, as he always stopped when Boots would smack him good enough!:tongue1:
Hub is VERY gentle with Jazzy and every other small dog he has ever met(she was only about 5lbs when she came home and he was VERY sweet with her!)



AveryandAudrey said:


> Ya I've read they get overweight pretty easy but I think with the raw diet, my girl should do good.


I put pictures of Jazzy up on the "in shape dogs" thread....she is 7 months old, been raw fed since 8 weeks and not a bit of fat on her!:biggrin:


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Yikes poor hamster! 
My chi is 6 pounds but she's a bit rough when comes to play since my pei is 46 pounds.
Cool I hope mine likes water, we go camping around rivers and lakes so I want her to enjoy that.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

AveryandAudrey said:


> Yikes poor hamster!
> My chi is 6 pounds but she's a bit rough when comes to play since my pei is 46 pounds.
> Cool I hope mine likes water, we go camping around rivers and lakes so I want her to enjoy that.


off topic, but i love your sig.

'my dogs are not spoiled, i am just well trained.'

that's priceless.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I have three words...LOVE LOVE LOVE!

I have owned or rather grew up with an array of breeds in my almost 40yrs...Poodle, German Shepard, Cock-A-Poo (2), Rottweiler (2), Peckingese (3), Shih Tzu and boyfriends owning...Labradors, Goldens, Springer Spaniels, Boykins, Pointers, etc. This has been my most favorite breed, eventhough, I loved them all. French Bulldogs are so entertaining!

It is apparent we have all had different experiences with our Frenchies. Yogi has been the easiest of all my dogs to train with one of my Rotties coming in at a close second. He was so eager and willing to learn...I swear if I would take the time he could learn math. Basically, he is so darn smart it's scarey at times. So much like a person and SENSITIVE...lawd. 

He is VERY obedient and has GREAT recall. I've never had a dog that listens and obeys to this extreme...all about pleasing. 

Yogi is a little "Curious George" and extremely observant...loves to people watch. He has gotten along with all animals he has ever come in contact with...never a growl or snarl not even once. He looks so forward to his playdates with his besties...from a Lab, a Boxer Bull, to a little Maltese.

Yogi is an energetic one and loves his hikes and walks...let's don't forget car rides...requires one of the three every day or he pouts. When we are in the mountains he goes hiking with me everyday.

Meggels is right on being a little celebrity...craziness...you would think at times you're with a little movie star. Those little Frenchies eat it up!

I have to say they would rather spend time with their owner than do anything else. Yogi is awake when I'm awake and asleep when I'm alseep (take into consideration he's not even two yet those sleeping days will come). He is always by my side if when and where permit which is most times.

I really do not have anything negative to say about the breed but to make sure this is the right dog for you. They need a lot of attention. My breeder required someone to be home most of the day (work from home) or could take their Frenchie to work with them...at most someone only being away from home short times throughout the day. It worked pefect for us.

Yogi was a picky eater until introducing him to raw and now loves meal times instead of loathes it.

Also, to your question concerning water...whenever he sees it...he's in it. 

Most important which has been mentioned...be very careful once it's 80 or above here in the south. I see you are from Texas so ya'll have high humidity scorching summers too. When it's in the 70's we have to be careful sometimes.

Be vigilant about finding a breeder...research research research...I spent 6 months doing so and then spoke or emailed my breeder weekly until the time Yogi was ready to come home...received weekly pictures and video too. I even called and spoke with all breeders of his pedigree. I cross-referenced everything.

Feel free to private message me anytime.

ETA: By the way, very easy to take care of...not too much maintenance. I wash him when needed, trim his nails every other week, clean his ears lately which has been a first and keep the area under his eyes looking good. In my opinion, piece of cake.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Frogdog- Yogi didn't come from Lucida did he? That's a breeder I know in SC.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

No, he didn't but know of her and someone who did. Funny thing, I researched her before choosing a breeder though.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Ahh ok. She has a male that I want a baby out of that came from my friend who breeds/shows that I lived with  I want a baaaaaby from him desperately lol.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks, I actually found a sign and bought it for my house that says my dog isn't spoiled, I'm just well trained. So I love that and stole it for here. 

Wow Frog Dog, I'm so excited! I only work 16 hours a week. I cant medically work full time. My chihuahua is my service dog. So basically yes, I'm home all the time. And my husband and I are not having kids and my pets are my family truly. I do a little dog training as a side job too but right now I just finished training a pup and dont have another lined up to train yet. My dogs go everywhere. Growing up it was always just me and my pets. Now its the same but added in a husband 

Still looking forward to breeder reccomendations please.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

It sounds like you have the perfect circumstances to add a Frenchie. I'm the same...no kids and a common law husband, lol.
You're days will never be the same...so comical...little clowns. Let's don't forget, they are the center of attention from everyone no matter where you go.

Concerning breeders...I don't have anyone to refer in Texas but if you are willing to travel than yes.
It was important to me that the breeder was just as strict to whom they placed their puppies as I was into buying from them. The following was absolute requirements to me...

- No deposits
- Did not fly their puppies under any circumstances 
- Allowed you to come to their home and view dogs on site
- Required in person interview
- Health guarantee
- Heath records of parents
- Availability to speak to their vet
- Three generation pedigree minimum
- Did not sell puppies or advertise for sell via web
- ETC....

I am a research fanatic and very careful when it comes to buying a puppy. In my opinion, you can never be too careful. There are too many shotty breeders, puppy mills and one's that only care about profit.

I traveled out of state for my Frenchie but not too far. LOVED the breeder and keep in touch til this day.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

meggels said:


> Ahh ok. She has a male that I want a baby out of that came from my friend who breeds/shows that I lived with  I want a baaaaaby from him desperately lol.


I believe she actually sent me a friend request on Facebook...hell I'm not on there much.

Yogi comes from the Fabelhaft Robobull & Foxglove (known to some as Adore) pedigree.

I hope you get you a baby soon or one day. We have been discussing adding one this summer but everything we have going on...whoo... not sure it will fit into our plans, unfortunately. I don't believe we will have the time in our schedule that is required to give to a puppy.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Ha, she's a nice lady. Was there a reason you didn't go with her? I really like her breeding program from what I've seen. I also like a few of her females A LOT. 



The puppy she has (I think he's like 9 months now) named Presto, I adore. He's out of two dogs that I personally lived with (as I ended up moving to PA and living with the person I got Murph from to help raise puppies lol). 


Presto:











His papa, Sawyer. Sawyer has the best personality and he got an AOM at Westminster last year. 












I also would love a puppy out of this guy, Bellagio. He's from my friend I lived with, and I was there the moment he was born  He's my favorite little boy, best personality. 




















And yes, this sticker is on my back window


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Aww, adorable pics! No, no reason really...it was just kinda meant to be and worked perfect with the breeder I chose or should I say chose me :smile:. I was really impressed with Fabelhaft Robobull and Foxglove...they also have placed vey highly and Fabelhaft Robobull had the first French Bulldog to win the Non-Sporting Group in 2010 at Westminster, "I'm On Fire". Who is of Yogi's lineage.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Nice! Yeah, I think that's how it worked out with me as well, I mean hell, I moved IN with the woman lol. She didn't breed Murph, she bought him to show (he was only shown a few months as a puppy) and eventually breed, but when she discovered his subluxating patellas and it was confirmed, off to a pet home he went. But she's like a second mother to me now, so I couldn't ask for a better outcome. Dog that I love, and extended family 

Bellagio has been special since a few weeks old and his personality started shining through. I just adore him. By far one of the best frenchies I've ever met, and he got his championship pretty young. 











































Aww jeeze, I miss that little dude


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I just LOVE these dogs...they are truly something special!!!
He's a cutie that Bellagio...I mean his name does remind me of VEGAS, lol. I know that look well in that last pic...gets ya every time.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Hehe, his mama's name is Vegas, so the whole litter were casinos  We had Bellagio, Rio, Aria, Wynn and Dill. 

Okay, so...Dill actually isnt' a casino lol. But when he was born, one of the first things we said was "omg, he looks like Pickle" (a female she had at the time who was later retired and placed as a pet). So we gave him the name Dill and by the time we picked actual names, it had already stuck. 


Rio, Bellagio, Wynn










Dill









Aria











And you are right, they really are something special. And SO addicting. I wish I had the room for a whole herd of them!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I Love it...can't go wrong with those names! Frenchies are a party and center of it!

I will say Lucida does have beautiful dogs. I took a look at her puppers again just now.

I agree, they are totally addicting and could have a few more. Charlie on the other hand is completely happy with our one bundle of joy and thinks he is just perfect. He's convinced Yogi is happy being a one household dog but agrees a second Frenchie would be fun. Yogi has Charlie wrapped around his little paw...actually make that all four paws.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Haha yeah, if you take a look at her female Glinda, I want! Always smilin.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

THIS.

So freaking cute. Do they snore like pugs and regular bulldogs?


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

That's a yes but luckily Yogi doesn't snore all the time. Charlie laughs at me because I say..."it's music to my ears", lol.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Depends on the dog. Murph only snores about 50% of the time. That's funny, because it kind of lulls me to sleep now too! 



MORE CUTE PUPPY SPAM


























"Hey Y'all"


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, I don't want to leave Yogi outta all the fun having pics posted. So here's a few...


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

HANDS UP IN THE AIR


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness...adorable overload!

ETA: I can go to sleep with Yogi snoring in my ear, no problem...if that was a person they would find themselves on the floor. Charlie can't go to sleep if he's snoring unless he is asleep first.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

ahhh I love Yogi


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

You have got to enter that pic of the Frenchie grabbing the puppies tail in the calendar contest...makes me laugh every time I look at it. Isn't there going to be a comical month or something like that??? Absolutely, shows that funny side.

Too bad we don't live close to have a Frenchie playdate!!!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

That's actually not my pic haha, that's from Lucida!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Too bad...it's a great one...love that expression!

Are those her doggies?


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow those are some good looking french bulldogs! Very well cared for as easily seen. 

May I ask, how do you find a good breeder? You mentioned that you do not care for anyone with a puppy online. Do you mean that a repuatble breeder will not have a website? How are they to be found? I dont live in a city where there are dog shows. And french bulldogs are very rare around here.
So how would I find a good breeder? I want a healthy puppy and I want to support a breeder that is truly in it for the benefit of the breed.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank You!

Ask away...we're here hopefully to answer any questions you may have.

First, take a look at the breeder directory on The French Bulldog Club of America website.
Breeder Directory | French Bull Dog Club of America

Then, look at the French Bulldog directory for your state or area.

I would not consider anyone not registered with these clubs. 

There is no problem with a breeder having a website showcasing their dogs but not advertising or selling. Reputable breeders do not sell via internet and shun such practice. 

Read finding a reputable breeder...
Finding a reputable breeder | French Bull Dog Club of America

Avoiding a bad decision...
Avoiding a bad decision | French Bull Dog Club of America

Frenchies are rare in my area too and only one reputable beeder in SC. The best thing you can do is invest your time into researching. Let me know if you would like some help. I've assisted several people living in other states finding a wondeful breeder.

ETA: Also, read the following...very informative and eye opening.
http://www.thewrongpuppy.org/news.htm

You may want to contact breeder referral and see what information they have available. Then, research.
http://www.akc.org/club_search/index_master.cfm?club_id=4958


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

frogdog said:


> Too bad...it's a great one...love that expression!
> 
> Are those her doggies?


That one picture are two of her dogs 

The rest were the puppies I lived with, mostly taken by me, if not, my friend. I worked minimal hours each week, so I was the puppy nanny LOL.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a Frenchie. Wanted one for years and we had several turned into local shelter after owner was done breeding them 1/2 to death. 

Rocky is a great dog. Took a lot of work. Still have housebreaking issues, but he was raised outside in a kennel. He is sweet, loving little smoosh face. Rocky is apparently different from many Frenchies is he is very active and athletic. He goes hiking weekly with us and runs with the big dogs. He loves to swim too. He is cuddly and sweet and adores all people, but especially children. He can be a little scrappy with other male dogs though. When we first got him, he kept attacking Jack our Boston Terrier, but they finally learned to coexist and have no issues now. 



















Eating raw venison










Hiking










Sleeping










Cooling off










Running with the big dogs










Handsome boy


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you for the links


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Aww he is cute I love the pic of him and the lab mix? in the water! 
I have another question, I'm reading that there are blue frenchies and chocolate ones. Then I'm reading that this is a bad thing. Have you heard of this?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

They are not accepted colors and I would probably avoid breeders who are producing those colors. Most of them tend to just go for the rare color rather than actual decent breeding practices. 


I like to see frenchies that are active, but I think people also really need to be careful with them and realize they do have limitations and can't be pushed as far as "normal" dogs. Dogs pant and that's fine, but things can go from okay to trouble in such a short time with frenchies, I don't like to see them get worked up to the point where they are panting heavily, just to avoid any potential problems. But again, I've seen a frenchie overheat first hand, had to soak him in a tub, and rush him to the vet. And it happened in MINUTES. Most terrifying thing.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

That is scary. I'm not interested in the "rare colors" bcause it looks like they are jacking up prices just because of a color. I am interested in a cream or white. Like Yogi's color or a little darker. My husband said no black and white. But honestly, I just want a healthy puppy. I found a breeder I'm interested in. Am I allowed to post the website here for you to check out? I've never bought from a breeder as all my pets have been rescues and one from a pet store (I didnt purchase her) so I'd like all the help I can get.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I, strongly, agree with meggels and you are right...they charge exuberant prices for their so called "rare" colors. Also, they tend to have more health issues in the French Bulldog breed. Be wary of these type of breeders...personally it's a sign to run, lol. Seriously, they are generally more about profit than the dogs themselves. 

I don't see any problem posting the breeder but you can PM us the info. Also, the moderators will remove if there is an issue.

It sounds like cream or fawn is what you are looking for...fawn would be darker than Yogi.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

frogdog said:


> I, strongly, agree with meggels and you are right...they charge exuberant prices for their so called "rare" colors. Also, they tend to have more health issues in the French Bulldog breed. Be wary of these type of breeders...personally it's a sign to run, lol. Seriously, they are generally more about profit than the dogs themselves.
> 
> I don't see any problem posting the breeder but you can PM us the info. Also, the moderators will remove if there is an issue.
> 
> It sounds like cream or fawn is what you are looking for...fawn would be darker than Yogi.


Yup...TOTALLY agree!!:thumb:


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Ok I'm going to post this but I did pm also. Allstarfrenchbulldogs.com and curlysbulldogs.com are the 2 I've found.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I received your message, will look at the two and research...give me a few.

I am going to PM you in regards to the two breeders.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I would steer clear of curly's, almost all their dogs are the "rare" colors....get a vibe from them I don't like.

So how far are you willing to travel? Are you going to be taking a plane ride to get the dog? If so, I can recommend more breeders if they don't have to be within driving distance.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

AveryandAudrey said:


> Aww he is cute I love the pic of him and the lab mix? in the water!
> I have another question, I'm reading that there are blue frenchies and chocolate ones. Then I'm reading that this is a bad thing. Have you heard of this?


Thank you. Ripley is an American Staffordshire Terrier. No labs for this house. Bully breeds, mastiff breeds, sighthounds, and small hunting type terriers!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Meggles, Yes, My plan is fly and pick up the puppy then she can fly back on board with me under my seat.

Riddick, Sighthound intrigue me. I would love to have an Ibizan hound.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Love the Frenchies but who had the Thai Ridgeback. Several years ago I found that breed on the net and went nuts over them. Hows the personality on it? Or is that not what it is?


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I dont know but yes they are pretty, and not very common. Might want to open a thread on it of its own..


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

AveryandAudrey said:


> Meggles, Yes, My plan is fly and pick up the puppy then she can fly back on board with me under my seat.
> 
> Riddick, Sighthound intrigue me. I would love to have an Ibizan hound.


I lived with a few Ibizans. they were super neat dogs


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

My only worry is that I do like little pet critters. Right now I have a rat and a guinea pig. I know Ibizan hounds have a strong prey drive. Other than that, I'd adore one.There is one on petfinder right now that I like. Why I am always on petfinder and rescue sites torturing myself wanting all the dogs, I dont know.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Yes they do. And I dunno if I could personally have a dog SO unreliable off leash.

I also like Basenji's a lot, but same issue. 

But Sergio, Solitare and Fletcher, the three I lived with, were SUCH sweethearts. You have to be careful of what lines you get them from I've heard, as the majority of the Ibizan breeders out there produce these whacko dogs that are hard to live with.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I like basenji as well. And pharoah hounds. I love active dogs and yet I like laze around dogs. My shar-pei is active enough to go camping and lazy enough to be content at home. Kinda the same reason I want a frenchie, they are similiar to the pei regarding the heat and such.
My pei actually loves agility couse at our local dog park just for fun. But after a couple runs, shes ready for a nap. I like that because I do like to go for walks and such but I dont have alot of land for a dog to run on so I would feel guilty having a high active breed and it not having the space to let out all that energy. Maybe one day I'll get one of those breeds, but for now the frenchie seems to be a good fit for me.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

You'll just have to be awfully careful in your damn Texas heat LOL


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes indeed, but air conditioners are great!


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

AveryandAudrey said:


> Meggles, Yes, My plan is fly and pick up the puppy then she can fly back on board with me under my seat.
> 
> Riddick, Sighthound intrigue me. I would love to have an Ibizan hound.


I love Ibizan Hounds. I just have Greyhounds now. I can't make up my mind what other breed I want. I think I'm leaning towards a Borzoi. I really like the temperament of a Scottish Deerhound, but not too keen on their coats. 

A few pics from our hike today. 

This is Ronon.










Riddick my Greyhound puppy. He just turned 9 months. We got him at 7 weeks. 










And one of Rocky just to keep it on Frenchies!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Thought I would post this. I was browsing the frenchie forum and came across it, and thought it was worth sharing...

"Frenchie Friends, 
Amy called me last night to tell me that our beautiful Jetta (my Lisette/Rook daughter…mother to Wynn, Bam, Hugo, and Chou Chou…and sister to Monty) died yesterday. She was running the fence yesterday afternoon, trying to chase the deer off their property, and overheated. By the time Amy got her to the vet, her temp was 109....and even though the vets tried everything in their power to bring her temp down, it spiked to 112 and she started bleeding thru her nose and rectum....so Amy had her put to sleep. 

The temp yesterday was only 68 degrees, with a nice breeze…so it wasn't excessively hot. Let this be a lesson to all of us with Frenchies, that it isn't just high heat that can take them from us. Excessive exercise needs to be monitored too, because their internal temperature is just as important as the outdoor temperature. 

Give your dogs a hug today…for Jetta. 
Donna"


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

How horribly sad...feel terrible for them. I would be totally distraught that they would have to give me an IV drip full of valium. 
I wonder where they live. Like I've said...here in the south even in the 70's can be too hot due to humidity.
Thanks for sharing Meg-han. It really highlights the reality of how serious it is...unfortunately.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Poor doggy, that is just awful. Her owner must be so down, I cannot even imagine.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

No idea, but I mean...68 degrees. that is scary. It really can happen fast. It's hard because a lot of them love to go go go and do things like hiking, running, jumping, etc, but you really need to be careful, and sometimes, that means unfortunately, restricting them


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you for posting that and letting us aware.
Just an update, I contacted a breeder, Lucidafrenchies. Frogdog had given me that website. I'll just wait to hear back now.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Katie has GREAT dogs, I'm particularly fond of her female Glinda.

She is actually a friend of mine (through the friend I lived with in PA). She has a male named Presto from my friend  

I would personally like to have a dog of hers one day, if I make a trip down to SC, I really like her dogs.

I'll let her know I've talked to you as well and think you'd make a good potential frenchie owner


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Let us know how it goes...exciting!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Yay thanks! She emailed me back today and I just replied with some more information. I didnt even realize she's in SC. Where at? My grandpa lived there and I used to go there every year before he passed away.

And, I gave her my name by the way, its Mary Morales. So you can tell her its me and give my name not just some chick on a forum lol.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh man and guess what? The house we want to buy....we just got word that we qualify and are going to move forward!!!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Well...you're having a FABULOUS day!!! Congrats! 

Where are you located, Mary?

I live in Lexington/Columbia...Lucida is in Greer/Greenville area. Where did your grandfather live?


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

He moved around a bit as he lived there for years. He lived in Florence, Lakeview, and then Dillon (I do not like Dillon lol) He had beautiful land, acres and a pond.He even built his ow home and it was so pretty. He was the take in all the stray dogs man, people would dump dogs in the woods and of course he'd take them home. He had such nice apple trees and berries. I enjoyed going there. I'm in West Texas. Now that none of my family lives in SC I dont go there. After my grandpa passed, his wife (my step grandma) became a bit odd and we never keep in contact now.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

riddick4811 said:


> I love Ibizan Hounds. I just have Greyhounds now. I can't make up my mind what other breed I want. I think I'm leaning towards a Borzoi. I really like the temperament of a Scottish Deerhound, but not too keen on their coats.
> 
> A few pics from our hike today.
> 
> ...


Beautiful sighthounds that you have.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I am beyond thrilled to get my little frenchie. How does Katherine feel about the raw diet? I brought it up that that is what my girls eat. She didnt say anything good or negative on it. I forgot to ask what she feeds. She emailed me again and said that she is fine with me flying to pick up my puppy when I get her.  I'm so excited. I explained it might be a few months before I can get her due to us moving homes. But that I will keep in contact. I have never ever gotten a doggy from a breeder so this is so new to me. I hope I do everything right.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Quick update, thigs are looking good with the house and which means closer to getting my little puppy. I'm sooo excited! I haven't had any time on the computer hardly all week but hopefully I will over the weekend ha I miss the forum.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I'm not sure what Katie feeds off hand honestly. We're FB friends, so I'm sure she's seen all my dog food and raw feeding rants LOL.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Meggels, that signature pic you put is cute of Abbie and Murph together. I emailed her asking what she weans the pups on to. I mean I'm sure she has them on a good food and once I get her ya she'll be on raw. Then I can post lots of pics of her little smushy face eating raw


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Have you guys talked about future breedings? I talked to her the other day and she has one breeding planned that looks good  I like pretty much all of her dogs honestly haha, but Glinda is my favvvvvvorite. But Glinda is a baby I believe. Or maybe that's Greta.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

And she's an amazing photographer. I love all the pics she puts on FB. 

GLINDA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My favorite. She smiles in every pic Katie posts of her lol.











And then Presto (doing the typical frenchie sit), on the lower step. This is the male she got from the friend I lived with last year  He was born RIGHT before I left so I didn't get to see him grow up. But I did bring him to his first vet appt when I came back to visit haha 





















One of those is Presto...I believe the one in the back. The dark one in the front was his sister Seeley, they were twins lol. 



Ugh, I'll be so jealous of you and your puppy  I wish I could have a whole herd of frenchies.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

They are toooo cute! Iliked her on facebook so I get to see all the pics too  Hoping to get one from the up coming little. The mother will be Heidi.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey guys, just an update, we are scheduled to move within 2 weeks. At that time I can get a new dog. I hope you all are not disappointed but I have decided to hold out on a frenchie puppy. My husband and I have decided to adopt a girl doggy from the humane society in which I volunteer at. I already contacted Katherine with Lucida's french bulldogs and let her know the situation. But I truly appreciate all that you frenchie owners have done to help me and I truly took to heart everything said so that later if I do get one, I will recall to mind this information.


----------



## taem (Oct 29, 2011)

I've loved Frenchies ever since I saw this. Frenchies and Boston Terriers, if I ever got a non-poodle it'd be one of those two breeds, just adore those guys.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

AveryandAudrey said:


> Hey guys, just an update, we are scheduled to move within 2 weeks. At that time I can get a new dog. I hope you all are not disappointed but I have decided to hold out on a frenchie puppy. My husband and I have decided to adopt a girl doggy from the humane society in which I volunteer at. I already contacted Katherine with Lucida's french bulldogs and let her know the situation. But I truly appreciate all that you frenchie owners have done to help me and I truly took to heart everything said so that later if I do get one, I will recall to mind this information.


i think that's awesome.....is it a mixed girl doggy? have you seen her? or is this just the plan?


----------

